# Be nice when you golf....



## citico (May 18, 2004)

A guy about to tee off was approached by a man who held out a card that read, “I am a deaf mute. May I please play through?”The man gave the card back, angrily shaking his head, and saying, “No, you CANNOT play through.” He assumed the guy read lips so he mouthed, “I can’t believe you would try to use your handicap to your own advantage like that! Shame on you!” The deaf man walked away and the man whacked the ball onto the green and then walked off to finish the hole. Just as he was about to put the ball into the hole he was hit in the head with a golf ball that knocked him out cold. When he came to a few minutes later, he looked around and saw the deaf mute sternly looking at him, one hand on his hip, the other hand holding up four fingers


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

....and respectful, as well.

Whenever a funeral procession goes by, I always stop play and hold my cap over my heart....just in case it's one of my ex-wives! :hurah:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

citico said:


> A guy about to tee off was approached by a man who held out a card that read, "I am a deaf mute. May I please play through?"The man gave the card back, angrily shaking his head, and saying, "No, you CANNOT play through." He assumed the guy read lips so he mouthed, "I can't believe you would try to use your handicap to your own advantage like that! Shame on you!" The deaf man walked away and the man whacked the ball onto the green and then walked off to finish the hole. Just as he was about to put the ball into the hole he was hit in the head with a golf ball that knocked him out cold. When he came to a few minutes later, he looked around and saw the deaf mute sternly looking at him, one hand on his hip, the other hand holding up four fingers


!rolling

How fitting! :lol:


----------

